# firefox error  "the name server refuses to perform the specified operation"



## clifford (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

I don't know whats wrong with my browser it is throwing up some error on most of the  sites that I visit does not have a * at the beginning of the address only some sites like FB and other manage to get the HTTP and some I get the following error

screenshot
*i57.tinypic.com/1rx4bl.jpg

this happens in both my browers that is Firefox and chrome, recently i have installed "enable http nowhere" addon in my firefox and chrome however due to the HTTP issues i had installed these addons in both my browsers.

Plz advice how to fix this problem as I dont want to reinstall my browsers

thanks in advance

clifford


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2015)

Try to set DNS to 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

OP FYI, the site is vidbull.com not www.vidbull dot com

VidBull - Online video portal


----------



## clifford (Apr 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to set DNS to 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8



Hey Saiyangoku,

thanks for ur reply, just wanted to know if changing the DNS to ur values will make any probs with my speed, as of now I am following this instruction below to change my DNS as I am on XP


```
To configure TCP/IP, follow these steps:
[LIST=1]
[*]Click [B]Start[/B], click [B]Control Panel[/B], click [B]Network and Internet Connections[/B], and then click [B]Network Connections[/B].
[*]Right-click the network connection that you want to configure, and then click [B]Properties[/B].
[*]On the [B]General[/B] tab (for a local area connection), or the [B]Networking[/B] tab (for all other connections), click [B]Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)[/B], and then click [B]Properties[/B].
[*]If you want to obtain DNS server addresses from a DHCP server, click [B]Obtain DNS server address automatically[/B].
[*]If you want to manually configure DNS server addresses, click [B]Use the following DNS server addresses[/B], and then type the preferred DNS server and alternate DNS server IP addresses in the [B]Preferred DNS server[/B] and [B]Alternate DNS server[/B] boxes.
[/LIST]
```

br
clifford


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

clifford said:


> Hey Saiyangoku,
> 
> thanks for ur reply, just wanted to know if changing the DNS to ur values will make any probs with my speed, as of now I am following this instruction below to change my DNS as I am on XP



No it won't effect speed.


----------

